# Vaccination Laws



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hola todos,

I'm wondering what the laws are concerning vaccinations in Mexico. Are they mandatory for all residents?

Muchas gracias por adelantado 

- Cay


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

cay said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> I'm wondering what the laws are concerning vaccinations in Mexico. Are they mandatory for all residents?
> 
> ...


You say residents - so I'll assume you mean humans... There are no mandatory vaccinations for humans. We have IMSS insurance (one of the government's plans). They offer free flu shots every year - I think to anyone (even the uninsured). Also every year we have to have a 'wellness' conversation where they offer other vaccinations - which you can decline.

Timely vaccinations are required for pets brought into Mexico.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

horseshoe846 said:


> You say residents - so I'll assume you mean humans... There are no mandatory vaccinations for humans. We have IMSS insurance (one of the government's plans). They offer free flu shots every year - I think to anyone (even the uninsured). Also every year we have to have a 'wellness' conversation where they offer other vaccinations - which you can decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Timely vaccinations are required for pets brought into Mexico.




Thank you so much! And this applies to children as well? 

Our cat will be vaccinated prior to arrival.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

cay said:


> Thank you so much! And this applies to children as well?
> 
> Our cat will be vaccinated prior to arrival.


Not sure about children - but I don't think they need vaccinations either. Google says that the CDC 'recommends' visitors to Mexico "receive hepatitis A and typhoid vaccinations at least one week before traveling, and even earlier if possible." I don't think I've ever gotten either in my life. Guess it might depend on where you intend to travel in Mexico...

The requirements for bringing in pets has changed within the last couple of years. When we came with our four cats it was not trivial. We had to visit the US Dept of Agriculture at the nearest airport, visit a 'certified' vet and get shots a short period before entry etc. I think they have since eased up - but I'm sure there is a .gob.mx website which states what is required.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have crossed twice with two different dogs and the agent never batted an eye at the dogs. I did have all of my papers ready though showing current vaccinations. I just did this in May and the agent looked all in the truck to see what I was importing, got the vin number for my tip and you couldn't miss the dog but she never asked a thing about it. I carry a notebook with transparent sleeves contaning the vehicle title, the insurance, the dog's shot records, our marriage license and other documents but again, they never asked about the dog. But I had a friend who was actually asked for proof of flea control such as "Front Line". Like all crossings, it depends on the agent, their mood and a lot on your attitude.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

This is a link to the article I read regarding recent changes to pet import. Seems very similar to what we went through years ago. Also seems that I was incorrect about them easing up the process.

Bringing Your Pet into Mexico: New 2017 Laws are Being Enforced!

Here is a good link to info for bringing a pet into Mexico from the US. (Perhaps the Mexican consulate in Spain can offer similar info ?)

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/pet-travel/by-country/pettravel-mexico


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

I am not 100% certain but pretty sure kids need them in order to be admitted to school here. I know mine had to have their Cartilla de Vacunácion which recorded all vaccines they received. But that was quite some time ago.The Health Secretariat here is big on getting children vaccinated. They visit schools to check their cartillas and they offer them free at school and in public health clinics and hospitals.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> This is a link to the article I read regarding recent changes to pet import. Seems very similar to what we went through years ago. Also seems that I was incorrect about them easing up the process.
> 
> Bringing Your Pet into Mexico: New 2017 Laws are Being Enforced!
> 
> ...


Airlines are under a lot of scrutiny with many eyes everywhere and once landed you are pretty much screwed unless you can do as the person in the article and wait at the airport foe a local vet... if they are available.

Again, I crossed in May at Matamoros with the dog and was asked no questions at all but better safe than sorry. Also, if the document is not in Spanish it will be of little use to a border patrol agent. Fortunately the one who inspected my truck spoke a little English, but this is not a requirement nor to be expected.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> I am not 100% certain but pretty sure kids need them in order to be admitted to school here. I know mine had to have their Cartilla de Vacunácion which recorded all vaccines they received. But that was quite some time ago.The Health Secretariat here is big on getting children vaccinated. They visit schools to check their cartillas and they offer them free at school and in public health clinics and hospitals.


About 20years ago IMSS or the RedCross was vaccinating every kid that passed through a toll booth on the cuota, and we had two along at the time.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

perropedorro said:


> About 20years ago IMSS or the RedCross was vaccinating every kid that passed through a toll booth on the cuota, and we had two along at the time.


Was this a "forced" vaccination or did they offer you the right to refuse them?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> I have crossed twice with two different dogs and the agent never batted an eye at the dogs. I did have all of my papers ready though showing current vaccinations. I just did this in May and the agent looked all in the truck to see what I was importing, got the vin number for my tip and you couldn't miss the dog but she never asked a thing about it. I carry a notebook with transparent sleeves contaning the vehicle title, the insurance, the dog's shot records, our marriage license and other documents but again, they never asked about the dog. But I had a friend who was actually asked for proof of flea control such as "Front Line". Like all crossings, it depends on the agent, their mood and a lot on your attitude.


What a cute doggie! It also depends on whether the agent is serious about doing his or her job correctly.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> What a cute doggie! It also depends on whether the agent is serious about doing his or her job correctly.




Thank you Isla Verde, that is my wife's little dog. I have a big Pit Bull with one eye and rabies.

Driving across there are a lot less eyes looking at the agent. Besides, I had a truck crammed so full you couldn't get a toothpick in it with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Thank you Isla Verde, that is my wife's little dog. I have a big Pit Bull with one eye and rabies.
> 
> Driving across there are a lot less eyes looking at the agent. Besides, I had a truck crammed so full you couldn't get a toothpick in it with a sledgehammer.


Rabies? You're joking, I trust. 

So where did you pack the toothpicks?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Rabies? You're joking, I trust.
> 
> So where did you pack the toothpicks?


Joking yes, I'm often embarrassed stuck outside of a store with the little dog while my wife shops and women "oooh" and "Aww" at that small dog. I explain it is my wife's dog, that my dog is huge and mean just to save face and maintain my macho.

I'm not kidding about the truck, even with a camper it was packed so tight I really was afraid they would make me start unloading just to see what was in there. There was no way I would have been able to get it all back in.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Joking yes, I'm often embarrassed stuck outside of a store with the little dog while my wife shops and women "oooh" and "Aww" at that small dog. I explain it is my wife's dog, that my dog is huge and mean just to save face and maintain my macho.


I am attracted to men with cute little pooches. I figure that they have no need to prove their manhood with "huge and mean" hounds of hell!


----------

